
Ask HN: Alt coins are going up, how many of you are investing and in which coin? - techaddict009
Alt coins are going up you can see charts of top 20 coins here: capcoin.io almost all of them showed 100%+ growth in last 3 months.<p>In which coins you are investing and using which exchange for alt coins?
======
Artlav
Altcoins are like pokemon - just collect 'em all.

Drop $1000 into each with an original idea, $100 into each that sounds legit
and $10 into each of the remaining ones (ignoring the ones which are just a
fork with a couple lines of code changed).

Don't worry about fixing that time machine - as sad as not doing it a few
months ago feels, it's not really making any difference in the long run (aka
"Dollar-Cost Averaging").

As usual, standard rules apply - never invest money you can't afford to lose,
scale the amounts stated above to fit your disposable income, etc.

------
thecupisblue
If looking to invest, be careful, there is a lot of pump'n'dump schemes going
on in the crypto world.

------
techaddict009
Also many are running ICO example:
[http://ico.encryptotel.com/](http://ico.encryptotel.com/)

------
twobyfour
Investing? Or speculating?

~~~
bbcbasic
It is speculative, but worth a punt. Better than the horses.

